# Mavs vs Spurs



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

let's start the season off right. I am so HYPE FOR THIS SEASON. We will win da ship this year!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Time for an official game thread :banana:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Seems all of our little eager game thread creators have fallen by the wayside. 
It's about that time ladies.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=4070510&postcount=12

That was the arrangement for Game Threads. Looks like Tersk gets the November threads. Since he's Aussie, I'm pretty sure he'll have the thread up sometime around 2:00AM Central Time. :biggrin:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Seems all of our little eager game thread creators have fallen by the wayside.
> It's about that time ladies.


Agreed.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I don't like to put myself in position to be embarrased, so I won't go crazy pregame...just some analysis offering why both teams have a chance to win, each has shortcomings, blah blah blah...

I'm chicken. :angel:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Boooo. We wanna see bray the homer...... Open yourself up for a little embarassment!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Dirk, Howard and Jet will dismantle the Spurs and emulate the Bulls beating the Heat.. Might look something like this: 60-110. Mavs


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I'll make the game thread within 12 hours, sorry bout that.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Hey Tersk, I can make it if you want.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Boooo. We wanna see bray the homer...... Open yourself up for a little embarassment!


Ok, pretend I said this:



The Future7 said:


> Dirk, Howard and Jet will dismantle the Spurs and emulate the Bulls beating the Heat.. Might look something like this: 60-110. Mavs


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Im soo excited for this game, Im actaully going to wear my Dirk jersey to school, but then again.. I may get some comments about being a bandwagon fan


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I can make game threads every now and then. I use to a while ago. But it takes alot of time and editing. lol


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Chill guys, I had school..I'm making it soon.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Jet said:


> Im soo excited for this game, Im actaully going to wear my Dirk jersey to school, but then again.. I may get some comments about being a bandwagon fan


f the haters, represent


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

VeN said:


> f the *haters*, represent


When I first read the post, I kept on reading "heat....."

:whoknows:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

VeN said:


> f the haters, represent


No haters, but I did get to represtent my knowledge of NBA history! AHh Im soo excited for tonights game. and Btw ed, I love your avatar, its really cute.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=4070510&postcount=12
> 
> That was the arrangement for Game Threads. Looks like Tersk gets the November threads. Since he's Aussie, I'm pretty sure he'll have the thread up sometime around 2:00AM Central Time. :biggrin:


Yay! No work for me! :banana:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> No haters, but I did get to represtent my knowledge of NBA history! AHh Im soo excited for tonights game. and Btw ed, I love your avatar, *its really cute*.


Thank you!

I personally like the one with Devin Harris showing off his balls, or rather his ball handling skills. :biggrin:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I personally like the one with Devin Harris showing off his balls, or rather his ball handling skills. :biggrin:


 :rofl: haha edward is just bad today.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I personally like the one with Devin Harris showing off his balls, or rather his ball handling skills. :biggrin:


Really? Thats my second favorite, but I love Jason. Hes soo cool, I want to be just like Jason, lol.


----------

